# My latest bout with xda - and just incase they delete it - I'll upload the html files



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

So I went to xda looking for some help with Rooting a G2 and was greeted by this message in return: right here

To which I decided I'd had enough of it and took it to the forums site discussion and posted my 2 cents as to why I *WONT BE GOING BACK TO XDA*

quoted from my post-



> Dear Xda,
> 
> My visit here on your forums has been good up until I recently found some of your members like to act like complete pompous arrogant jerks towards people asking for help - example: here - Bottom line was I asked for *Help with rooting a phone* and what I got was *"nobody gives a s*** about you and won't reply unless you tell them exactly what you need help with" even though the title clearly states what I need help with* so for future reference, I don't plan on referring anyone to this site due to the amount of people on here that feel entitled to acting like snobs and angsty towards noobs who need/ask for help with something - in fact, I wouldn't recommend to any noobie or person *openly willing to understand and comprehend your vast knowledge of the technology behind exploiting a phone and unlocking it for further control - and instead getting a snobbish pie to the face, that's almost as shameful as a student coming to class to learn, and the teacher throwing the book at them for wanting to learn.*
> 
> ...


So - to everyone here at RootzWiki who's been nice - thanks for your patience and hard work and your ability to deal with common questions from noobs like me.

Also - attached are the .htm files of the thread - archived that is.
View attachment Xda_Thread.tar.gz


----------



## m1tommy (Feb 8, 2012)

I ran into a similar problem with them yesterday.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1837365


----------



## cowsquad (Dec 19, 2011)

Stop acting like drama queens guys  don't hate  making your day worse 
Oh, yeah and even the moderator was an ass with the second guy that post a link. Wow I am impressed by xda community.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't seem to open the tar.gz file...

```
<br />
tar: This does not look like a tar archive<br />
tar: Skipping to next header<br />
tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors<br />
```


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Honestly, it gets old when people constantly start new threads as though they deserve special one-on-one attention for their issues. If you search previous postings and then read through the resulting threads odds are your questions will be answered or you will at least have a better idea of exactly what you need help with. Responding with specifics within an already open thread will get you much better replies. Secondly, they note in multiple places on the forum that in the end it's a place for development overall and that they pretty much reserve the right to do as they please there. They allow you to be there and up until that point you chose to be.

I don't own your phone, yet browsing your section it only took me a few minues to find this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1107911 which links to this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=22416773&postcount=51 While further browsing/reading will be necessary to make sure you've got it all together and don't eff up your phone, it really comes off as you not putting in the legwork before asking for help.


----------



## Vekster (Jun 18, 2012)

This post comes across as rude, they gave you a chance to provide more info and you didn't. And they still helped you... you remember that when you sign up over there you agree to some guidelines?

They're there for a reason xda can get insanely busy and people often clutter it with redundant posts.... this is frustrating for regulars and people stopping by for help.

your question could only be dealt with by reposting a general guide... do you see the problem? If you're not specific you're contributing to the clutter

(And it is okay for the same questions to be asked sometimes just try and explain why preexisting info was not sufficient)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vekster (Jun 18, 2012)

m1tommy said:


> I ran into a similar problem with them yesterday.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1837365


He was short with you but they do explicitly request that posts go in the appropriate place!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zalithian (Aug 13, 2012)

Maybe if you spent time on XDA trying to help people regularly you'd understand why people have that attitude. I just came back to XDA like 2 weeks ago and I'm already tired of reading new threads on there. It's especially bad in VZW S3 since the bootloader got unlocked.

Every day there's like 5 new people saying OMG HELP I BRICKED MY PHONE WHAT DO I DO HELP!! Some guy said he bricked his phone because he couldn't flash a stock SPRINT image on his VERIZON S3. Then he posts is in the wrong section and makes like 3 new threads. Holy shit.

Then you find out not only did they not read any of the guides that people spend time making, but they didn't even do basic research before fucking with their $600 cell phone. They also usually didn't even come close to bricking their phone. Stuff like:

OMG GUYS MY PHONE IS STUCK IN BOOTLOOP DID I BRICK
OMG GUYS I CAN GO INTO RECOVERY BUT WHAT DO I DO NOW
OMG GUYS HELP IM SO SCARED WHAT IS ODIN MODE
HOW DO I BOOT INTO RECOVERY?

Not even saying any of this applies to you, but the volume of stupidity on XDA is hard to deal with, hence why a lot of people who regularly visit probably have a bad attitude. If the person asking for help won't bother to help themselves, why should other people waste their time on said person?


----------



## HighLimit (Aug 22, 2012)

I can almost garuntee you that with 5 minutes of SEARCHING, I could answer your question as there are most likely 5 different posts for the same question albeit probably more specific in nature than...help. Tone aside the person responding to you was trying to explain why you were receiving no help. XDA is a great community for me with plenty of help but you have to be willing to help yourself first.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Dont like a forum? Pack your bags and leave. No one cares if you had your feelings hurt and crying about it just shows you being immature.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree 110% with the previous few posters... if you spend any amount of time on xda actually helping people, the proportion of people who can easily answer their own questions by searching or googling is just mind blowing... hence why I love to posy lmgtfy links lol

Seriously though... don't take it personally. Learn from your interactions. Search a little more next time. Try to adhere to the community guidelines. It IS expected. Some people don't make a big deal about it BC they don't wanna be rude, but it's also rude to post assuming you're owed answers in spite of not respecting the guidelines of the community.

Either way, just move on. It's really not a big deal. Everyone is rude once in a while. We are imperfect. Likewise everyone experiences rudeness from time to time. Some of which we deserve, some we don't. That's just life dude. 

///SOURCERIZED\\\


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Just for comparison, if I went on IRC or Stack Overflow with what appeared to be an easily searchable question, I would probably get scolded for it as well (either told to search or worse, RTFM (read the f*cking manual). No one holds such things against anyone even if they say it so if one lets it go, everyone else does and chalk it up to learning mistakes. Typically someone will reply with your answer anyways out of politeness if you have not turned things into a flame war in betwee.

Sometimes questions do not seem as obvious as they are, but if by chance, one asks such a question and gets what appears to be a rude reply, it's best to just ignore it. Things happen sometimes and everyone makes mistakes. That and it's easy to misinterpret someone's tone on the internet or appear to much ruder than one is due to being too brief with a reply.


----------



## kghayse (Jun 12, 2012)

It's true, XDA is definitely more of a developer's forum than a general user forum. I knew that from my days rockin the Samsung Omnia. I didn't need to see it in the rules, I could tell by the general flavor of the threads. Most of the stuff being kicked around was over my head, but after looking at stuff enough I could make heads and tails of it. That being said, since I had little to contribute, I didn't want to get in the way of guys doing stuff that was making WinMo better for free (believe me, if you've never been on WinMo, especially with TouchWiz, it needed all the help it could get.) I don't get time to post much over here and elsewhere, although I'm trying to make more time because I have a Droid X that is STILL awesome, and a new Xoom that is awesome, thanks to the even more awesome people that put sweat (and probably a few tears, like when .621 dropped) into their work, and so I'd like to start contributing back to the efforts of helping others.

On the other hand bro, I do get it... there are some douchey dudes over there. As a guy who has spent years as a waiter/bartender, I've learned chefs tend to be the same way, so I deal with xda the same way.... stay the hell out of their kitchen unless absolutely necessary! This is where props go to the guys here at Rootz who do all the hard work: they're on that level, but we have a better community here. So the best thing I can suggest is do the best you can to get your question answered here.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

This thread deserves a:


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Xda does, however, have a fun side... Google "can't root my toaster" lol

///SOURCERIZED\\\


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I learned firsthand on a few occasions that there are people on any and every forum that don't care about you at all. They'll talk to you like you killed their mother, and you'll never see them in person. I could call you anything I want, and it will get to you. The only thing that happens to me is, at worst, a ban. It's not like I'll get arrested, beaten, killed, etc.

It's never fun to get flamed, but when you do, you have to remember that these people aren't themselves on the internet, because they're talking to their computer, not other forum members (metaphorically). Most of these flamers will never talk that way to you in person, I mean the psychology involved is so intricate, I could go on and on. The point is, all we can do is report them and try not to take it personally, and I have a few people to thank for telling me that.


----------

